# Buying a car in Cyprus



## williaoo (Feb 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the procedure is to buy a car in Cyprus, and what documents do you need for the transaction - i.e. passport, etc?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

williaoo said:


> Can someone tell me what the procedure is to buy a car in Cyprus, and what documents do you need for the transaction - i.e. passport, etc?


You will certainly need your passport if you need a bank loan to buy one as the bank will want to make a copy of it as with any loans.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

passport, drivers license, insurance. Procedure is pretty simple but don't expect to drive off a lot- at least for a new car- the same day. If they do have the car you want in stock you'll still have to wait for at least a week to get it. If they have to order the car you want you might have to wait 4 months. No kidding, I had to start my search from the beginning after I was dead set on a specific car.


----------



## williaoo (Feb 24, 2009)

theresoon said:


> passport, drivers license, insurance. Procedure is pretty simple but don't expect to drive off a lot- at least for a new car- the same day. If they do have the car you want in stock you'll still have to wait for at least a week to get it. If they have to order the car you want you might have to wait 4 months. No kidding, I had to start my search from the beginning after I was dead set on a specific car.


Thank you.
Does one need to be a resident of Cyprus, or need proof of residence (such as a rental agreement)? I am wondering if it is possible to buy a car while one is still looking for a house and not actually in a fixed address yet.


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

You need a "permanent address" if you need a loan, Will. 
If you ask nicely, Mr Car Shop will lend you a car for nothing while you are waiting for the formalities, it only takes a few days. It will be a wreck, mind.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

williaoo said:


> Thank you.
> Does one need to be a resident of Cyprus, or need proof of residence (such as a rental agreement)? I am wondering if it is possible to buy a car while one is still looking for a house and not actually in a fixed address yet.


If you require a loan you will also need 3 guarantors if you are renting.


----------



## williaoo (Feb 24, 2009)

nikko said:


> You need a "permanent address" if you need a loan, Will.
> If you ask nicely, Mr Car Shop will lend you a car for nothing while you are waiting for the formalities, it only takes a few days. It will be a wreck, mind.


Thanks. So if one was buying cash, then no proof of residence is required?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

williaoo said:


> Thanks. So if one was buying cash, then no proof of residence is required?


Buying it would be one thing but what about registering and insuring it?
You need an address for that.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You will have to re-register the car in your name and you will require an address for that. We had not moved over and only had a holiday home here when we bought mine for cash. The garage registered the car to that address but they did ask to see our contract. They also asked for a copy of my passport and my driving licence. I also provided proof of bonus from the UK and they used that to reduce my insurance. 

The garage we bought from, rented us a car (at a ridiculously cheap price) whilst we waited for the procedures to be completed.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The garage we bought from, rented us a car (at a ridiculously cheap price) whilst we waited for the procedures to be completed. 

I was not so lucky. They just gave me the name of the rental company they own. The price they gave me was just as high as regular- of course I went to another dealer and bought a different car----so they lost a customer!?


----------



## Igor2 (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to update information, and it will be very useful. It is not so easy to buy car for foreigns now. I thought that it is one day procedure, but now you have to provide yellow or pink slip. Without that peace of paper you will not manage to buy car. I'm waiting for my yellow slip for 4 weeks. Now I started to call tham, but no body didn't answer.. so just have to wait when they will call back.


----------



## ManMath (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi BabsM,

following your comment, do you have the name and the location of the garage you bought your car? Do they have used/new cars? We will arrive in Cyprus within the next few weeks and our plan is to try to buy a car first.

Thanks a lot.



BabsM said:


> You will have to re-register the car in your name and you will require an address for that. We had not moved over and only had a holiday home here when we bought mine for cash. The garage registered the car to that address but they did ask to see our contract. They also asked for a copy of my passport and my driving licence. I also provided proof of bonus from the UK and they used that to reduce my insurance.
> 
> The garage we bought from, rented us a car (at a ridiculously cheap price) whilst we waited for the procedures to be completed.


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

BabsM said:


> You will have to re-register the car in your name and you will require an address for that. We had not moved over and only had a holiday home here when we bought mine for cash. The garage registered the car to that address but they did ask to see our contract. They also asked for a copy of my passport and my driving licence. I also provided proof of bonus from the UK and they used that to reduce my insurance.
> 
> The garage we bought from, rented us a car (at a ridiculously cheap price) whilst we waited for the procedures to be completed.


Hi Babs, we're moving to oroklini in a few weeks. Can you tell me who you used for yor car and would you recommend them?
ps. where in Larnaka are you?
Deb


----------

